
CopperheadOS: Security features, installing apps, and more – Opensource.com - makepkg
https://opensource.com/article/18/1/copperheados-delivers-mobile-freedom-privacy-and-security
======
makepkg
Some of the most interesting features not listed in the article: \- added
internet permission to app permissions details. \- per app access clipboard in
the background. \- per app record audio in the background. \- per app access
sensors in the background. \- per app access location in the background.

